# Anyone here collect railroad memorabilia?



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I was just curious if anyone here did and if so what you collect... I am going to start collecting Boston & Maine stuff... I am leaning towards timetables and stock... Anything that I should look out for when shopping for this sort of stuff on eBay?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've got a freight cart, scale, desk, lightning box(telegraph key), two pot belly stoves, signs, keys......


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a tie jack. Used to have a PRR switch stand but had no room in the truck for it when I moved south...sigh...it was pretty cool.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I almost bought a RR Lantern turned into a ceiling light at a yard sale. The price was more than an old runner so no dice.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

....I forgot my lanterns and the car jack(a large bottle jack used to re-rail cars), a rerailer(from and old tender), and the "jimmy" stick. It looks like a long wrecking bar used to align rail when laying track. 

The two pot belly stoves are very ornate, pewter and glass. I bought one that was already refurbbed and the other I had done. Awesomely beautiful. Both are in storage, and not being used.

I know of two cabooses(or is it caboosi?) for sale. One is a cupola and the other a bay window. Both need TLC, but I can't figure out how to get them home. They won't fit into the back of a pickup truck.......


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

stationmaster said:


> I know of two cabooses(or is it caboosi?) for sale. One is a cupola and the other a bay window. Both need TLC, but I can't figure out how to get them home. They won't fit into the back of a pickup truck.......


Are they as bad as this one?

http://sery2831.smugmug.com/gallery/1624437#79136391
http://www.railroad.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=20590

I do not know what came of it though; the people who wanted it gone probably just destroyed it... I would love to look out the window of my house and see a caboose out there


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

stationmaster said:


> ....Both need TLC, but I can't figure out how to get them home. They won't fit into the back of a pickup truck.......


 
Get a bigger truck

http://www.victoryjunction.org/caboosearrival.html


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

That is one FINE 'boose. The cupola 'boose is road #554554 on the one I know about. Price is $10,000. A bit steep for a 'boose in the shape it is in. Then you have the moving costs. Needs the interior redone, but not gutted and the heater is missing. And of course a paint job.

I think that 'boosii(plural for caboose?) and passenger cars are probably my favorite rolling stock. I'd love to have a postal car/combine, diner, or sleeper.

Has anyone seen the car at the fish hatchery in Oden, Michigan? Custom built to deliver trout. I'll look for some pics. I have some 35mm that I may be able to scan into the computer and post. Here is a link to the site at Oden. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_28277-22423--,00.html 

I am modeling a car similar to the one at Oden. It's one of my MANY "on again-off again" projects. I must have 100 of those. lol


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a neighbor down the street who was selling a B&M caboose on the rails in Frankilin and refurbed. Price was 22,000. I don't know what happened but the gentleman had cancer. That was the yard sale I purchased the Lionel 248 at. He had the postwar trains as a child and didn't where the prewar trains came from. It was on craigslist but that was a while back.

B&M that is great it's made of wood probably fir. That interior would be awesome if finished. That is an oldie.
http://www.sdrm.org/roster/caboose/cab90751/index.html
Not exact but interesting. 32 feet long and 20 tons


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Bobber cabose*

http://www.lvrra.org/caboose.htm

Sure looks looks likes the second down from the left.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It looks a little like it, but that one only has two windows per side and the one I posted has four... The siding material looks the same...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Wincester one has 4 axles. The bobber has two. Also after they refurbed it the top(coupola?) was gone. It places the caboose around 1905. The trucks and the top could of been upgraded over the years. The article mentioned that it was an east coast style caboose.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought a few slides of the B&M Manchester & Lawrence Branch, now all I need to do is get the projector for them, LOL... I tried scanning them, but I think my scanner may be busted because the light was not very bright and the image came out black... Is there any special way of getting them on your computer? Because I know that the people who are selling them somehow get images of them on their computer:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Slide projector and a digital camera.
Photo shops would place it on a CD. I had a vintage tape done on DVD it was 30 bucks. DOn't know about a few slides.
Try a scan with backlighting.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

There are slide scanners available. I saw one on Ebay a couple of months ago. I forget the price. There are also scanners for 35mm negatives. I thought about getting the 35mm scanner. I have tons, literally, of old negs and no pics. Be neat to see what some of them are.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

stationmaster said:


> There are slide scanners available. I saw one on Ebay a couple of months ago. I forget the price. There are also scanners for 35mm negatives. I thought about getting the 35mm scanner. I have tons, literally, of old negs and no pics. Be neat to see what some of them are.


I never knew that they made scanners specifically for 35mm stuff... I just checked on eBay and the average price seems to be around $60 - $80, so that will have to wait...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try a mirror over the slide. You probably can't magnify it though. I never knew about the specialty scanners.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I used to take old spikes from the railway lines when I was a kid.. but that's about it 

If and when I have some more space available I would like to pick up some memorabilia at some point.

Off topic: B&M, what avatar are you sporting now?? I like it!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> I used to take old spikes from the railway lines when I was a kid.. but that's about it


I still do this sometimes, hahaha... I have about twenty spikes, a few date nails, a couple of rail joiners, some rail joint bolts, and a couple of tie plates (I think that is what they are called)...



tworail said:


> Off topic: B&M, what avatar are you sporting now?? I like it!


Guilford Rail System... They bought up the B&M and Maine Central railroads in the 1970's IIRC, and have since abandoned a ton of lines, sigh ... GRS really does not exist any more as they are now Pan Am Railways, but just about all of their locomotives still have the Guilford livery on them...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

He changes avatars more often than I change my shorts....... I think he just gets bored with it all. And since we've collected a few more flags, he just wants to use them all. lol

By the way B&M, that is one of my favorite flags of that road.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

stationmaster said:


> He changes avatars more often than I change my shorts....... I think he just gets bored with it all. And since we've collected a few more flags, he just wants to use them all. lol
> 
> By the way B&M, that is one of my favorite flags of that road.


Yea, I do love changing my avatar... I know I personally hate people that change their avatar a ton though (LOL) because I use it to identify people 

EDIT: I should just make a GIF that changes the railroad logo in my avatar every two or three seconds, LOL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIG-Boston-Mai...Z016QQcategoryZ165797QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

I wonder how much this beauty will go for... If I only had teh monies, LOL


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

103

that is my gess


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Southern said:


> 103
> 
> that is my gess


You forgot shipping costs


----------

